# Brent's downtown Atlanta deer



## Brent (Jan 15, 2006)

My office is about about 1/8 mile from Marietta St. and Marietta Blvd in Atlanta.  This brother and sister pair live in a small patch of woods off Marietta Blvd. We've been seeing them since late summer. Today I was looking out my office window, saw 'em, grabbed my camera , ran outside and got to do a little stalking...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 15, 2006)

can live anywhere!


----------



## Bone Collector (Jan 15, 2006)

Are they grazing on gravel to help digest their food? Doesn't seems like a good place to find a bite to eat. They can live anywhere! That's just another sanctuary in the city...

Darrell


----------



## Todd E (Jan 15, 2006)

Looks to be two buttons!!

Some rail cars carry grain and they will spill some on the tracks often. We see deer on the tracks in Athens, in some of those spots, where grain is dropped.


----------



## Brent (Jan 16, 2006)

Trust me, it's brother and sis. She just has a bony looking skull, I spied her out with my Binocs at about 25 yds. just a couple of weeks ago simply because she has a bony looking head. Little bro on the other hand has a right button fully covered with deer hair. His left button has a rubbed off spot about as big as my thumbnail. And to top it all off He keeps trying to mount his sis! Everytime we've seen it she wants nothing to do with him. And YES I got a pic of him mounting her today. I'll only send it in via e-mail if an Admin requests it.


----------



## morris (Jan 16, 2006)

which rail yard is that?


----------



## Brent (Jan 16, 2006)

CSX, Tilford yard.


----------



## morris (Jan 16, 2006)

thought it was


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 16, 2006)

I wonder were DADDY is?


----------



## leo (Jan 16, 2006)

*Very nice pics Brent*

Thanks for posting 

From the way their "flags" are up it's easy to tell they aren't real comfy there


----------



## Al33 (Jan 16, 2006)

*Brent,*

First, let me congratulate you on some great shots.    I especially like the one where they are facing opposite directions. Really cool to see them in that environment.

Thanks for sharing, and if you get more pic's, please put 'em up.

Thanks,


----------



## huntfish (Jan 16, 2006)

There just following CSX Safety Policy.  Since they can't wear orange reflective hard hats or vests, they simply keep their tails up so the RailMaster can see them.


----------



## Holton (Jan 16, 2006)

Dang look at that......


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeh, I wonder where daddy is. There's some breeding going on somewhere. Cool pics.


----------



## horsecreek (Jan 16, 2006)

now ya can start a qdm program there...
 
they just checking things out and showing off now that huntin season is over.


----------



## Limbshaker (Jan 16, 2006)

Now how about that!!!!


----------



## beginnersluck (Jan 16, 2006)

That explains where all the deer have gone.  They are jumping the train and heading out of town.  I think they are heading to the N. GA mountains.  I've seen twice as many deer since the season has been over!


----------



## Dub (Jan 16, 2006)

beginnersluck said:
			
		

> That explains where all the deer have gone.  They are jumping the train and heading out of town.  I think they are heading to the N. GA mountains.  I've seen twice as many deer since the season has been over!



   dang snowbirds


----------



## Gagirl77 (Jan 16, 2006)

Those are great pictures!!!!!


----------



## Big M (Jan 16, 2006)

Do you no what train they came in on


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Jan 16, 2006)

They really are adaptable beings.


----------



## ramsey (Jan 17, 2006)

Very interesting- thanks for sharing


----------



## Horace Rumpole (Jan 17, 2006)

*Incredible*

Brent,

Those are great pictures - I know why the deer aren't in the woods - they've gone to Hotlanta!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 17, 2006)

I bet they are hating that commute to atlanta every day.....


----------



## ilikembig (Jan 17, 2006)

That is amazing!!!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 17, 2006)

No matter how many times you tell em, you just can't keep the kids from playing around the railroad tracks. Love the pix of them going in opposite directions.


----------



## quickkill (Jan 19, 2006)

*Put  a tree lounge on top of that train in the pic*

Good stop for a stand there dude


----------



## Just BB (Jan 23, 2006)

Must be more of them there....Did ya'll see all of the tracks?


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 23, 2006)

Cool Pics!!!

Now those are some urban deer!!

Tommy


----------

